# Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop



## AnonymousUser (29. Dezember 2011)

*Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

Hallo Community,
ich brauche dringend fachmännische Beratung in Sachen Festplattenkauf!
Seit einigen Tagen friert mein Lappi nach wenigen Minuten im Gebrauch ein.
Habe schon einige Test gemacht, Memtest86 und Futuremark, es liegt definitiv nicht am Ram, der CPU oder Graka.
Kann mir das nicht anders erklären als das die Hdd den Geist aufgibt. Dafür spricht auch das der Lappi besonders bei Installationen oft einfriert.
Ich habe Windows in den letzten Tagen schon zig mal neu aufgesetzt und es bringt nichts, also kann es auch kein Virus sein.
Mir sitzt die Zeit im Nacken, habe ende Januar meine Abschlussprüfung und bin auf meinen Lappi angewiesen.

Bitte helft mir und schlagt mir eine gute und passende SSD für mich vor.

Es wird meine erste SSD werden und sie soll max 80GB groß sein, da sie nur als Systemplatte genutzt wird.
Denoch sollte sie gute Zugriffzeiten bieten.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## dj*viper (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

ich empfehle dir die crucial m4 64Gb
Crucial m4 64GB SSD 2.5 SATA III interne SSD-Festplatte: SSD-Speicher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

die macht so gut wie nie probleme und ist sehr zuverlässig. hat sich schon mehrfach bewährt


----------



## AnonymousUser (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

Hi,
danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Passt die denn auch 100% in ein etwas älteres Lappi wie meines?
Habe keine Ahnung, sind die Zugriffszeiten spürbar schneller im Vergleich zu meiner jetzigen Hdd?
Ich hoffe es ist auch wirklich "nur" die Festplatte!

Edit: Total vergessen, sie sollte nicht mehr als 100€ kosten! Sollten aber Gründe für eine teurere sprechen ist noch ein bisschen Spielraum da!


----------



## dj*viper (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

ahja, wo du es grade erwähnst. 
es kann sein, daß die ssd nicht in den hdd schacht passt. 
denn bei einigen modellen sind hdd's eingebaut, die eine flachere bauhöhe haben. 
da würde ich doch als erstes die hdd abbauen und maß nehmen.
wenn der fehler mit der ssd immer noch nicht weggeht, dann kannst du es bei nichtgefallen immer noch zurückschicken.


----------



## Muetze (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

ne ssd is immer schneller als ne hdd (selbst die billigste und langsamste), allerdings reicht bei einen alten notebook das mit Sicherheit nur SATA2 hat auch eine günstigere SSD... falls du jedoch irgendwann ein neues notebook mit SATA3 kaufen willst, oder die ssd anderswo nutzen möchstest nimm die m4

Alternative sata 2 ssds für Notebooks muss dann wer anderes empfehlen, da bin ich kein guter Berater, gehöre der Towerfraktion an


----------



## AnonymousUser (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

Habe mal nachgeschaut und habe folgende Daten der Platte gefunden:

*Abmessungen (BxHxT) [mm]:* 69.85 x 9.5 x 100
*Akustische Geräuschentwicklung [dB(A)]:* 25
*Bauart:* intern
*Bus-Typ:* S-ATAII/300
*Formfaktor [:* 2.5
*Gewicht [g]:* 100
*Kapazität [GB]:* 500
*Puffer [KB]:* 8192
*Transferrate [MB/s]:* 300
*Umdrehungen [UPM]:* 5400



Passt die SSD denn zu dem vorhandenen Anschluss?


----------



## dj*viper (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

die m4 hat die maße 100.5 x 69.85 x 9.50 mm


also passt 

die ssd hat zwar sata 3 aber die geht auch wunderbar am sata2 anschluss. hast kaum nachteile. nur bei kopieren/verschieben von gr0ßen dateien. aber dafür ist die ssd ja nicht gedacht, sondern als systemplatte. und dafür ist die m4 perfekt


----------



## AnonymousUser (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

Hallo Ihr Beiden und vielen dank bis hierhin!
Von der Höhe sollte das kein Problem sein, ok super!

Sollte ich vielleicht mein Problem erstmal noch in einem anderen Bereich des Forums posten um mich abzusichern!
Würde sonst eigentlich direkt jetzt noch in die Stadt fahren und versuchen eine aufzutreiben! - Evtl. Alternativen?
Mein Laptop unterstützt nur Sata II passt das trotzdem, sie wird dann wohl nur nicht ihre ganze Geschwindigkeit entfalten können, oder?

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

Es wäre bei einem alten Laptop auch möglich, dass das Teil nur verstaubt ist und überhitzt. Dann brauchst du gar keine neue HDD, und eine SSD würde auch die Probleme nicht beseitigen.


Wegen Sata2: ja, der GROSSE Vorteil der SSD ist ja ohnehin nicht der Kopierspeed, denn wann kopiert man schon viel an Daten? Sondern es ist ie Zugriffszeit und das Laden von kleinen Dateibrocken - da sind etliche Sata2-SSD nicht schlechter als Sata3, und einige Sata3 sind selbst beim Kopieren im Schnitt nicht schneller als Sata2. Wichtig ist nur, dass die SSD halt nicht supermies ist und selbst als Maximum kaum schneller als eine Festplatte liest/schreibt


----------



## Muetze (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*



AnonymousUser schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Beiden und vielen dank bis hierhin!
> Von der Höhe sollte das kein Problem sein, ok super!
> 
> Sollte ich vielleicht mein Problem erstmal noch in einem anderen Bereich des Forums posten um mich abzusichern!
> ...



Sata3 wäre zumindestens benchmarktechnisch schneller, in der Praxis merkt man des so gar ned ob die ssd an sata2 oder sata3 hängt, was das Thema angeht bist du ja hier nicht falsch 

im Moment wäre die Antworten eh Crucial m4, Sasmung 830, oder Performance Pro, das sind die 3 Beliebtesten im Forum


----------



## AnonymousUser (29. Dezember 2011)

*Kann geschlossen werden, danke!*

Habe jetzt in stundenlanger Frickelarbeit mein Laptop auseinandergebaut, mal ab-/durchgesaugt um evtl. Verstopfungen der Lüfter und Überhitzungen entgegenzuwirken und wieder zusammengesetzt. -Er hat es überlebt!
War allerdings nicht viel zu holen!

Kann jetzt auch schon wieder seit ner 3/4 Stunde ohne Probleme mit arbeiten, ich verstehe das nicht!
Heutemorgen ist er mir direkt beim Einloggen gefreezt und danach mitten in einer Installation...

Wenn es doch evtl. nicht die Festplatte ist, wie könnte ich das herauskriegen?

Besten Dank für die Empfehlung (werde warscheinlich so oder so mal umsteigen)


----------



## Muetze (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

wenn die Platte sich problem los formatieren lässt und smart-werte stimmen fehlt der ansich nixx


----------



## JuliusS (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

Genau . Um Gewissgeit zu erhalten lass mal HDTune rüberlaufen sowie mit HDD-Health die Smartwerte auslesen


----------



## AnonymousUser (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

Hatte ich mich gestern Abend noch gefreut, das es wieder ohne Probleme lief, bekomme ich jetzt schon wieder kurz nach dem Start nen Freeze! 
Ich weiß es nicht, dachte zunächst vielleicht habe ich mir ein Virus o.ä. auf der Externen eingefangen, da ich diese auch immer nach der Neuinstallation dranhängen habe. 
Ich gebe an der Stelle auf, habe HDTune und auch HD Health drüberlaufen lassen und die Temperaturen, Smartwerte und auch der allgemeine Status(98%) der Platte ist in Ordnung.  Werde mein Problem dann jetztz mal im Hardware-Forum platzieren.  

Danke an Alle für die Hinweise und Empfehlungen!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

Wenn Du von der externen nichts startest, kann da kein Virus drauf sein. Viren können nicht einfach aktiv werden, nur WEIL sie auf der PLatte sind. Da muss man schon irgendwas bewusst starten, damit der Virus dann installiert wird. 

Aber ich würd mal so oder so ohne externe testen - vlt. wird ab und an auf die PLatte zugriffen, und dann gibt es Freezes?


----------



## AnonymousUser (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

Hi Herbboy, alles schon getestet, kann ich also auch ausschließen! -Kaspersky meldet auch nix! Während ich das hier schreibe ist mir die Kiste schon wieder 4mal gefreezt ich kriege hier gleich das Kot***!  Wollte gerade mein Problem im Win7 Forum posten und habe nur nebenbei HDTune laufen und schon ist es wieder aus! Werde über Nacht auch mal Memtest stundenlang durchlaufen lassen, der Fehler muss doch zu finden sein!


----------



## JuliusS (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

Die Platte ist dann sicher in Ordnung . Da bleibt dir nur noch das Einschicken bei Sony oder einem PC-Fachgeschäft . Je nachdem , ob du noch Garantie hast oder nicht . Es kann ja auch eventuell das Mainboard sein ?! Das kann man leider so nicht testen . Falls du keine Garantie hast solltest du mal bei so einem Mor Partner suchen . Die können dir sicher helfen . MORService Notebook Monitor Drucker Reparatur Service


----------



## Muetze (30. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du von der externen nichts startest, kann da kein Virus drauf sein. Viren können nicht einfach aktiv werden, nur WEIL sie auf der PLatte sind. Da muss man schon irgendwas bewusst starten, damit der Virus dann installiert wird.
> 
> Aber ich würd mal so oder so ohne externe testen - vlt. wird ab und an auf die PLatte zugriffen, und dann gibt es Freezes?



Das is mit verlaub gesagt schwachsinn! Autorun schon mal gehört von???? Filedetection von windoof beim usb anstecken? Teils reich ein simples ordner öffnen unter dem explorer oder die automatische laufwerksindexierung. Unter xp kam das teilweiße nur beim winupdate vor, das sich viren einnisten.

Zurück zum problem, der fehler kann cpu, ram oder board sein, selbst das netzteil/akku käme in frage...

Ram mit memtest bootfähig testen
Cpu durch prime95
Baord wird schwer, aber sollte machbar sein


----------



## AnonymousUser (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

Ich habe mein Problem jetzt auch im Windows7-Forum gepostet.
Erhoffe mir dort auch noch einige Tipps zu bekommen.

Werde über Nacht mal Memtest86 laufen lassen
und danach mal die CPU testen.

Was die Externe angeht, die läuft jetzt schon seit über einer Stunde wieder mit dem System ohne Probleme! - Es macht keinen Sinn, erkenne kein Muster!

Danke


----------



## Muetze (30. Dezember 2011)

Die probleme könnte auch mehrere auslößer haben...

Das du dir aber nen virus eingefangen hast halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, mir gings hier nur um die richtigstellung des aktivieren einfangens....

Um die das problem einzugrenzen könntest auch auf ein live os zu testzwecken ausweichen das nutzt alles außer der hdd


----------



## AnonymousUser (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

Sorry Jungs das ich das Thema nochmal aufgreife, aber die Probleme bestehen nach wie vor.

Festplatte habe ich mittlerweile ausgeschlossen. Ich vermute es ist die CPU die zu heiß wird!
Würde daher von euch wissen welche Wärmeleitpaste und Lüfter ihr für mein Model empfehlen könnt!


----------



## Muetze (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

nehmen kannste da jede sehr beliebt sind arctic mx2 und mx4 und die noctua pasten


----------



## AnonymousUser (17. Januar 2012)

*Kann geschlossen werden, danke!*

@Muetze:

Besten Dank, mx4 wurde soeben bestellt.

Die Problem hoffe ich damit ausmerzen zu können!

Kann geschlossen werden!!!


----------



## Muetze (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Festplatte (SSD) für Sony Vaio Laptop*

Kein Ding, mx4 kann man immer gebrauchen hab eigendlich immer 3 Tuben daheim  gibts schön günstig beim reichelt


----------

